# Google map view



## Marty_D1 (May 20, 2021)

Does my mk3 2016 s-line not have Google maps?
Got sat nav etc.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I think Audi's deal with google ran out last year.


----------



## Alex1197 (May 5, 2021)

My hacked 15 plate TTS has it still.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

KevC said:


> I think Audi's deal with google ran out last year.


So they said&#8230;. but yet it continues to work, at least so long as you upgrade the MIB to version 1339.
Even brand new 2021 build Audi's I've been give as courtesy cars from the dealer since then still have maps enabled, and still have the Google logo prominently displayed on the overlay screen.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

Marty_D1 said:


> Does my mk3 2016 s-line not have Google maps?
> Got sat nav etc.


My 2015 TT S Line doesn't have Google Maps. 
I even followed the coding from the Firmware Updates thread down to a T.. had it done professionally, and although all the options to enable Google maps are there.. you click it.. and it doesnt activate.

I suggest you prowl that thread, do the coding changes (like 15 lines), and test it. Please report back here if you had any success


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

do you have mobile data available? - because it 100% does work, had it on last night and was switching between Android auto Google Maps and MMI full-screen maps to see the difference



-BigMac- said:


> Marty_D1 said:
> 
> 
> > Does my mk3 2016 s-line not have Google maps?
> ...


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

blackvalver said:


> do you have mobile data available? - because it 100% does work, had it on last night and was switching between Android auto Google Maps and MMI full-screen maps to see the difference


Is this setting your car up as a hot spot so it can share your phone data? I got android auto retrofitted last night and the spotify integration is great not keen on the maps as you lose some nice VC features when android auto is running


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

Well either a data sim in your mmi or linking to your phones data hotspot. Either way it seems the satellite View didn't activate for me until the mmi had live data access, wheras previously, before the Google maps overlay to Dec 2020 it seemed to cache satellite data and display it with no data connection live.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

blackvalver said:


> Well either a data sim in your mmi or linking to your phones data hotspot. Either way it seems the satellite View didn't activate for me until the mmi had live data access, wheras previously, before the Google maps overlay to Dec 2020 it seemed to cache satellite data and display it with no data connection live.


Is your car pre 2017 ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

Yep, 2016 but with the latest updates applied



237tonybates said:


> blackvalver said:
> 
> 
> > Well either a data sim in your mmi or linking to your phones data hotspot. Either way
> ...


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

blackvalver said:


> do you have mobile data available? - because it 100% does work, had it on last night and was switching between Android auto Google Maps and MMI full-screen maps to see the difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have "Satelite view" available under map options, clicking it reverts back to normal view instantly.
I have gone through the Carplay setup steps, including the AudiConnect setup.. both of which were
Succesful.

But the car is not receiving any data once connected.

I am using an iPhone 12, which might be my issue? I understand the iPhones dont support rSAP


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

-BigMac- said:


> blackvalver said:
> 
> 
> > do you have mobile data available? - because it 100% does work, had it on last night and was switching between Android auto Google Maps and MMI full-screen maps to see the difference
> ...


I got to the same point using a Samsung s10 . A couple of very knowledge guys on here who I asked for advise both said ots not possible on my 17 even with the latest updates

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

> I got to the same point using a Samsung s10 . A couple of very knowledge guys on here who I asked for advise both said ots not possible on my 17 even with the latest updates


It seems we are facing the same issue.
The main thread does say we can enable it on 2015+ models..

I don't know what we are missing? It knows the data is there, but it is not accessing it

Anyone have any suggestions for us?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

-BigMac- said:


> > I got to the same point using a Samsung s10 . A couple of very knowledge guys on here who I asked for advise both said ots not possible on my 17 even with the latest updates
> 
> 
> It seems we are facing the same issue.
> ...


Yep 2015 =2017 . Then it's the data issue . I don't know anybody who's succeeded. The guys I've liaised with have both activated 2016 models so they know their stuff

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

237tonybates said:


> -BigMac- said:
> 
> 
> > > I got to the same point using a Samsung s10 . A couple of very knowledge guys on here who I asked for advise both said ots not possible on my 17 even with the latest updates
> ...


Factory activated? Or they activated it? How did they do it?


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

-BigMac- said:


> Factory activated? Or they activated it? How did they do it?


I can let you know who sorted this for me, pm.
I had factory SAT NAV on a 2016 car, 1yr extended audi connect ran out in November last year and google Maps went at the end of Dec. I got the latest MMI update, 2021 Maps, Carplay/A.Auto, speed cam notifications, satellite maps back and audi connect done all at the same time.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

-BigMac- said:


> 237tonybates said:
> 
> 
> > -BigMac- said:
> ...


Non factory I think and non mmi with data sim slot which is the same scenario as mine. I've also tried with my a3 2017 factory activated. 
Is there anybody on here with my17 and without data sim slot succeeded with this ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

[/quote]
Factory activated? Or they activated it? How did they do it?[/quote]Non factory I think and non mmi with data sim slot which is the same scenario as mine. I've also tried with my a3 2017 factory activated. 
Is there anybody on here with my17 and without data sim slot succeeded with this ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk[/quote]
+1


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

blackvalver said:


> -BigMac- said:
> 
> 
> > Factory activated? Or they activated it? How did they do it?
> ...


PMed


----------



## sr20det (Jun 9, 2011)

Booked my 2017, 67 plate into Perth Audi when I lost Google maps.

They ordered and installed new hardware and software.

It's not Google maps anymore but Maxar maps.

Just as good as Google maps.

Perth Audi didn't charge me anything for the install.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

good for you, but Maxar definitively not as good as previous layer (much better definition when zoomed-in)


----------



## RussMB (Sep 10, 2020)

blackvalver said:


> -BigMac- said:
> 
> 
> > Factory activated? Or they activated it? How did they do it?
> ...


Hi, i have a lot of trouble with my MMI, are you able to PM me with details please. Seems I dont have the option to PMyou.

many thanks


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

RussMB said:


> blackvalver said:
> 
> 
> > -BigMac- said:
> ...


I emailed the people who RussMB recommended.
They came back with:

"Unfortunately the 2014-2017 cars will not support Audi google overlay - via Audi connect anymore.
Would require MIB2 upgrade to latest revision"


----------



## RussMB (Sep 10, 2020)

many thanks[/quote]
I emailed the people who RussMB recommended.
They came back with:

"Unfortunately the 2014-2017 cars will not support Audi google overlay - via Audi connect anymore.
Would require MIB2 upgrade to latest revision"[/quote]

To be honest any update that brings my MMI upto the latest issue in the hope that it fixes the odd problems would be enough for me. So while the google overlay sounds nice I just want things to work a little better than they do.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

just update to 1339 version and there you are


----------



## RussMB (Sep 10, 2020)

I've also just mentioned this in another post but thought it worth mentioning hear. Mak Coding can activate Android Auto/Smartphone functions etc for £120. They also do the navigation for same price or both for £200. They are in Bradford.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

RussMB said:


> I've also just mentioned this in another post but thought it worth mentioning hear. Mak Coding can activate Android Auto/Smartphone functions etc for £120. They also do the navigation for same price or both for £200. They are in Bradford.


This thread is moving off topic quick.

Titled "google map view"
Android/Carplay has nothing to do with google map view


----------



## RussMB (Sep 10, 2020)

-BigMac- said:


> RussMB said:
> 
> 
> > I've also just mentioned this in another post but thought it worth mentioning hear. Mak Coding can activate Android Auto/Smartphone functions etc for £120. They also do the navigation for same price or both for £200. They are in Bradford.
> ...


Apologies as I actually did post here with the intention of mentioning the same guys do a Google Earth fix which gives you back access to Google Earth. Depends how important it is to you and where you live as it £25. Nope Idont have any association with these guys.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

RussMB said:


> -BigMac- said:
> 
> 
> > RussMB said:
> ...


That's fair enough. 
I think the OP never had Google Maps prior though, so when you say give the access back.. I'm not sure they will be able to activate it. Will send them an email anyway xD


----------

